# Eurocommerce London seized ?



## Equibrit (11 August 2012)

Google Translation from; Belgian site;

The story of the silver BWP stallion 'London' takes in the British capital in the form of a saga. Yesterday morning, the Dutch rider Gerco Schroeder plans to take his two silver medals (individual and country team) and his fantastic jumper back to the Dutch owner to drive, but the UK legislation put a stop to it.



Because the Dutch owner of the jumper (real estate company Eurocommerce) is embroiled in bankruptcy, was ordered to transfer the horse to the stables of the British rider Ben Maher.

According to Dutch media, the owner is suspected of forgery. He would have tried for the Olympics the horse in another bvba to accommodate.
http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld/cnt/DMF20120810_00254979


----------



## xxlindeyxx (12 August 2012)

I know that the owner of Eurocommerce was arrested but heard nothing since. I hope Gerco gets London home soon. What a diaster.
Thanks for the info


----------



## strictlyhorsey (12 August 2012)

Horse is apparently at Ben Mahers waiting a decision.  Eurocommerce have declared bankruptcy and all of their horses is either be auctioned or sold.  What a shame.


----------



## JCWHITE (12 August 2012)

Blimey,bad news indeed.
I was not surprised  when this horse won Silver, have been watching him on TV for a good few months, when will Gerco's luck change?
Lets hope he can arrange new owners or whatever.
There must be so much quality in the Eurocommerce stable, sadly I dont have enough pocket money!!


----------

